# warhammer tourney (a work in progress)



## cpt.Octavian (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello everyone this is a progress blog for a tourney me and my friend swappa are running. though i don't know why any of you would care we will try and keep this updated with plenty of pictures and sarcastic comments. so here goes nothing, todays players shall be me cpt.Octavian playing orks with possibility of allied dark eldar, Swappa playing grey knights, my brother with black templars, another friend playing eldar, and maybe infamous irongut?????? with dark angels. i will get pic up with my work so far and let others take it away. 
As a last comment WAAAAAAAAAGH! soldiers of mork shall prevail :wink:


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

*GK all day*

here is my list 

HQ+

Brother captain
MC falcions and MC storm bolter
Orbital strike relay
psy ammo melta bombs and DW

Elites+

Paladin squad x5(5 man)
All have Psy ammo and MC cc weapons
psylencer 
banner
3 force swords 1 TH 1 halberd
1 apocecary 

Ven dread
Extra armor 
lascannon
psy ammo

Troops+

Strike squad x5
1 TH 1 force sword 3 halberds
psy ammo 
incinerator

Strike squad x5
2 force swords 1 falcion 1 halberd
psy ammo

heavy support+

Purgitation squad x5
1 halberd 1 force sword 
2 psycanons 1 psylencer 
psy ammo

Dread knight
heavy psycannon 
personal transporter 
great sword

total 1538 


:goodpost:


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

*my first project*

Alright guys lets give you something solid here is what i am starting now.










and here's a sneak peek


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Progress*

Hey guys swappa with progress 









And a finished paladin


























would love some C/C


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Love the lightning effects on the power weapons. As far as criticism, all I can suggest is to thin out your bolt gun metal to put a smoother coat on your bolt gun. And honestly, that is extremely nit picking. Very good so far.


----------



## cpt.Octavian (Aug 22, 2011)

*Octavian's army*

Ork tourney army 1500Pts


H.Q
Warboss- powerklaw, shootaskorcha, eavy armor, cybork body

wierdboy- warphead

Elites
15 lootas

Troops
20 choppa boys- 1 bigshoota, nob with eavy armor and pk 

15 choppa boys- 1 bigshoota, nob with eavy armor



Fast attack
5 deffkoptas all with rocket luanchers 

heavy support
Battle wagon- killkannon, cannon, 2 bigshootas, deff rollas, ard case, grot riggers, extra armor

2 killakans- bigshootas

deffdread- 2 bigshootas 



Allies detachment 
10 kalabite warriors with splinter canon, blaster and sybarite with power sword, and phantasm grenade launcher 
5 hellions with helliarch with agoniser


----------



## Rhein (Jul 24, 2012)

*The brother's army*

Hello, I am the brother octavian was speaking of and here is "my" (they are actually his models) Black Templars army:

Black Templars 1500 pts

HQ:
Master of Sanctity w/ bolt pistol termi honours 126 pts
Emperor’s Champion w/ accept challenge	140 pts

Elite:
5 sword brethren w/ termi honours, lightning claw, furious charge	160 pts
Dreadnaught w / twin linked lascannon	135 pts

Troops:
9 initiates w/ bolt pistol chain sword, p sword,	154 pts
w/ rhino	50 pts
7 initiates w/ lascannon, melta gun,	194 pts
7 initiates w/ rocket launcher and meltagun	180 pts

Fast Attack:
8 Assault Marines w/ meltabombs and 1 p sword 202 pts

Heavy Support:
1 vindicator 125 pts
1 land raider	250 pts

Total:	1528 pts


----------



## cpt.Octavian (Aug 22, 2011)

*picture progress*

my dark eldar


----------



## cpt.Octavian (Aug 22, 2011)

*My Orks*

Orky goodness


----------



## cpt.Octavian (Aug 22, 2011)

*My/Rhiens templars*

For the Emperor


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

sorry for inactivity had a little holiday back to painting


----------



## cpt.Octavian (Aug 22, 2011)

*finished squad der kalabites*

Kabal of the shattered throne (comment on name too pls)


----------

